# Newbie: GT vs Specialized



## akennyd (Dec 1, 2009)

How does an entry level full-sus GT compare to the same Specialized? More specifically how do the two rear pivots compare?

Thanks,

Kenny
John 3:16


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would say a better equiped hardtail would be better then either entry level FS.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Specialized holds the license for a kind of linkage that's supposed to be particularly effective in isolating pedaling forces from the rear wheel. Older full-suspension bikes had a tendency to "pogo" if the rider actually pedaled them, making hill climbing a real bummer. GT has a funky linkage that puts the bottom bracket on the rear swingarm, but I think it has a little more movement than that... The idea is that when force is applied to the chain, it actually stiffens the suspension. I've heard good things about the GT Marathon; their entry-level full-suspension bikes use the same linkage.

Which Specialized bikes were you looking at? They have a bunch of different linkages.

In any case, I'd generally agree with DavidR1 - it takes a lot of money to get the weight and parts quality on a full-suspension back down, and when I test-rode some (even some mid-level and expensive ones,) I found that it was a lot to manage compared to my inexpensive hardtail.

What's your pricepoint? My last bike purchase cost $95, but I've also spent over a thousand, and some people would consider that to be inexpensive too.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Specialized is superior in terms of the engineering put into them. GT hasn't really done much since they originally came out with the i-Drive, which, at the time, was great. Although the geometry of GT bikes has always been superb I've found. Probably personal preference though. You want good design and engineering, go Specialized.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

specialized sure isnt superior in terms of engineering. gt's i-drive is a whole hell of a lot more effective. its not a unified rear triangle, the suspension doesnt stiffen when pedaling. its a very non conventional, extremely effective setup, while specialized has basically a single pivot that is less effected by braking. they're good bikes, but its nothing really new. doesnt mean its bad, but it certainly doesnt mean they have an upper hand on suspension design. 

for the price of an entry level specialized, you can get a mid level gt.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

theres too much talk about rear suspension though. gt's dont fit me, i wouldnt buy one for myself. they pedal GREAT and feel pretty awesome, but it doesnt fit so it doesnt matter. the spec enduro fits me like a glove and felt great. 

gotta get the bike that fits you best and feels right, even if the rear suspension technically doesnt work as well.


----------



## PlasticBike (Sep 27, 2008)

The GT linkage is WAY better than the Specialized (especially at the lower levels when you wouldn't even be getting a decent Brain shock on the Spec.) in every way except for weight - the iDrive system is SLIGHTLY heavier than most other multi-pivot frames. 

However, as everyone has said:

Nothing is more important than fit and fun. Ride both. Which one fits better? Which one makes you grin bigger? Buy that one, and then ride it a lot.


----------

